# Creepy Crawlies



## PiP (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a selection of 'creepie crawlie' photographs  and was thinking of making them into a calendar. My zoom lens only have a x12 magnification... say no more.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 9, 2015)

PiP!!! Luv the buggg!!! Tiger stripes .. so cool... Nice butterfly, but bugs rock! I can definitely see a calendar with a bug of the month picture... Thanks for sharing... Peace always... jul


----------



## PiP (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks, Juls 

 If we have a resident bug expert I would love to know the names of these delightful little critters. 

I'll post more pics tomorrow


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 9, 2015)

I do know the name of that bug... My Sister's daughter is crazy over bugs and she names each one "Grouchy"... soooo , probably that is the name of that bug, because she has one just like it..almost..


----------



## PiP (Jun 10, 2015)

Look at his eyes! Isn't he cute?


----------



## TJ1985 (Jun 10, 2015)

PiP said:


> Look at his eyes! Isn't he cute?



Oh yes, in an adorable *"Oh my God, spider, help, kill it, get it away from me kill it, kill it, it's going to attack, help!"* kind of way... lmao. 

Sorry, not a huge fan of spiders, lol. Seriously, nice shots, and the composition is quite good.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 11, 2015)

I like spiders, stick bugs, grasshoppers, snails, and mantises.  It's most other creepy crawlies that get me.  Centipedes and millipedes weird me out big time and I absolutely hate worms of any kind.


----------



## escorial (Jun 11, 2015)

brilliant pic's


----------



## PiP (Jun 19, 2015)

a couple more


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 19, 2015)

PiP.... your fabulous pictures "bug" me.... lol.. good stuff!


----------



## PiP (Jun 22, 2015)

Just after I took this photograph the bug took a fancy to me and jumped on me. I screamed so loud I was probably heard across the Atlantic


----------



## Terry D (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice shots, PiP. I'll have to dig up a couple of my bug-shots.


----------



## PiP (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks, Terry  I know they look scary but they are amazing critters. I would love to see your 'bug shots'


----------



## Pluralized (Jun 22, 2015)

These are fun, Pip. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Terry D (Jun 23, 2015)

Here are three


----------



## PiP (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks, Terry! I see you also have dem 'jumpy' critters! It's a shame the first butterfly picture is cropped


----------



## PiP (Jun 25, 2015)

Final shot


----------



## Gumby (Jun 25, 2015)

These are great, Carole! I was quite a bug-a-phobe until I moved to Arkansas and had to get used to dealing with them out in the woods and fields every day.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 2, 2015)

PiP.. perfect pictures! I think that worm is the kind that turns into a fabulous Monarch butterfly... soo cool...


----------



## Terry D (Jul 4, 2015)

A few more from this morning


----------



## Monaque (Jul 5, 2015)

Awesome insect pictures, guys, the striped bug especially.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 7, 2015)

Here's a shot of a Japanese Beetle (I hate 'em!) on my back screen.



Not to be confused with this Japanese Beatle...


----------

